# Prayers, good thoughts, good karma. Please send it all our way for Storm(y)



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Our sweet little foster Storm. We have to take the bad with the good. After the good news of no liver issues my very astute vet diagnosed Von Willebrand's disease. This is a clotting disorder which is actually quite rare in small dogs, usually seen in Rottis or Dobies. While not as worrisome as some hemophilias, surgery can be very delicate and a transfusion of the missing clotting factor must be administered, I won't bore you with the medical details. I am very glad my vet caught this, it would have been devastating to have lost her after what we would have considered a simple spay. Storm was spayed this morning by a wonderful surgeon both the hubby and I liked. The first surgeon we spoke with did not pass muster with me. So far, she is doing great. We will probably bring her home tonight, they usually watch/monitor overnight but since we are both trauma trained, if Stormy is doing well, the vet will release her to us this evening. Here is our beautiful girl at the doctor's office with her daddy whom she loves to give ,what we call snorfle kisses, to.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh, how scary, yet lucky to have caught that, Gigi! I hope and pray Stormy will have a great recovery.

Hugs,


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Gigi -- I'm soooooooo sad to hear about Stormy's diagnosis, but soooooooooo happy that you Vet caught it prior to performing surgery.

After all that you've been through with this special little girl, I sincerely hope that you're still considering keeping her -- not just as a foster.

Sending hugs and prayers for this precious baby.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh My goodness when I read Von Willebrand's disease my eyes popped open real wide as I know this is in the Dobies line but did not know in the toy breed. I am so glad that your vet caught that prior to the surgery. I am glad she is doing well.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying that her recovery goes well with no problems!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a wonderful vet you have,noselicks to him! and I hope Stormy has an uneventful recovery.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, Gigi. I'm so sorry to read about dear Storm. How in the world did your vet ever find it especially since it's not usually in small dogs? I'm so thankful that you've got such a great vet and that Storm has you and your DH to watch out for her. I love the photo. She's so beautiful. :wub::wub: Happy the spay went well. I would have been bouncing off the walls knowing about the blood issue. Hope that she does well recovering. Life just isn't fair This poor girl's gone through so much.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor little Stormy, at first I thought nothing could be done. Thank goodness she can be treated. It looks like she is content there with her Dad (lovely pic!). I hope she is feeling better already.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your caring. Von Willy is actually not that bad. Storm has bled twice while I have had her, once while she was learning about teeth brushing in the beginning and once during a seizure, neither time did she bleed abnormally, just a little pink saliva. But cutting her open is another matter. During regular life this should not effect her, well maybe no big dog rough housing, but how often do we see that? Our vet is quite tenacious, he didn't like the way she bled after a venipuncture so he pursued it. Storm is continuing to do well, no signs of bleeding, I am hopeful I will be able to bring her home in a few hours. Again, thank you for all your caring. Yes, giving her up is going to be VERY difficult, and believe me, there is a lot of wavering by both the hubs and I. But I have promised Edie from AMAR I will foster, and I don't know if I could deal with 4 dogs in the house. I don't know how some of you do it, I'm not that good of a juggler. Given her seizures and now, Von Willebrand's disease, she will be a special needs placement and that may be difficult. But she is SO cute, you should see her puppy prance, we will see if it balanced out. If not, she will ALWAYS have a home with us.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so glad your vet found this before spaying. I pray she does all right tonight and heals well. Yes, I would like to know what the vet saw in Stormy to lead him to check for this. She is a very lucky little baby to have you as a Mommy!!!:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll be praying for little Stormy. I fell in love with her when I saw the her first picture. Be strong little one.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what a precious baby:wub: it just doesn't seem fair, I will be praying for Stormy, she deserves to have a wonderful life. You are so special, give her loves from awntie.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Gigi ... my prayers and heart are with Stormy, you, and your husband. I have always loved Storm from the first time I saw her.

I have peace of mind that she couldn't be in better hands than those of you and your husband. I love the picture of them together. I know I shouldn't say this ... but, I feel she is meant to be with you. You fell in love with her from the beginning. I know, it might not happen ... but, it's good to know that if need be, she will always have a home with you. Believe me, if we were in a position to adopt a little fluff baby ... I would be on your doorstep. There is just something about Storm that melts my heart.

Gigi, you and your husband are Earth Angels. Thank you for all you do for both people and fluff babies.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

gopotsgo said:


> our sweet little foster storm. We have to take the bad with the good. After the good news of no liver issues my very astute vet diagnosed von willebrand's disease. This is a clotting disorder which is actually quite rare in small dogs, usually seen in rottis or dobies. While not as worrisome as some hemophilias, surgery can be very delicate and a transfusion of the missing clotting factor must be administered, i won't bore you with the medical details. I am very glad my vet caught this, it would have been devastating to have lost her after what we would have considered a simple spay. Storm was spayed this morning by a wonderful surgeon both the hubby and i liked. The first surgeon we spoke with did not pass muster with me. So far, she is doing great. We will probably bring her home tonight, they usually watch/monitor overnight but since we are both trauma trained, if stormy is doing well, the vet will release her to us this evening. Here is our beautiful girl at the doctor's office with her daddy whom she loves to give ,what we call snorfle kisses, to.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Stormy is adorable and I am so glad her surgery went well. Your husband looks better right side up:thumbsup:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Let me know how she is in the A.M. Gigi. Holding my breath along with you and your hubby. She is so darling and will need a very special home ,if its not with you. Hugs, Edie


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

{{{{Storm and her people}}}} :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending you good wishes, prayers and long distance hugs and puppy kisses this morning. Hope little Storm had a restful night and is doing well today!


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

What a wonderful Vet you have! prayers for recovery. She reminds me of our Lily with her love for her daddy! So sweet to see them loving like that.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in, how is Stormy doing today?


----------

